# Aaron Singerman - IronMagLabs National Spokesman



## Aaron Singerman (May 4, 2011)

I've very pleased and proud to announce that I am officially on-board  with IronMagLabs as their National Spokesman! Their support and products  have helped me decide to start dieting again (or for real for the first  time), and try my hand at Men's Physique! One of my duties for  IronMagLabs is to a regular video blog detailing my diet, cardio,  training, progress, and life in-general. Hopefully you guys find the  whole process and the videos both entertaining and inspiring (or at  least inspiring enough to try the products). 

Deciding to join up with Rob DiMaggio was an easy decision because his  products really work. I had the good fortune to try his Super DMZ a few  months ago and I was so impressed with the product that I've recommended  it to many friends. Word has gotten around so much that many of the  IFBB Pro league men are currently taking it for contest prep! Don't  believe me... You'll see video testimonials from some guys you will  certainly recognize very soon. Why would they do videos for me? I'm  going to pay them with more Super DMZ! 

Anyway... Here is the first Cardio Confessional:






YouTube Video


----------



## Glycomann (May 4, 2011)

What are you running with it? The video could have been more like 3 minute Jubbaca. My eyes rolled back in my head from watching your crooked eyes and big nose bob up and down for 9 fucking minutes.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 4, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> What are you running with it? The video could have been more like 3 minute Jubbaca. My eyes rolled back in my head from watching your crooked eyes and big nose bob up and down for 9 fucking minutes.




The future videos will probably be shorter... but the nose isn't going anywhere. 

I haven't started my whole contest cycle... But for now, I'm taking only Super DMZ and my normal HRT.


----------



## Glycomann (May 4, 2011)

Good to see you over here. Should be a fun ride to watch your prep. I think the whole pack over there was to tough on you your last prep. It was many years since your last one. I don't think novice is such a bad choice if you want to give that a shot. Good luck this time around.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 4, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Good to see you over here. Should be a fun ride to watch your prep. I think the whole pack over there was to tough on you your last prep. It was many years since your last one. I don't think novice is such a bad choice if you want to give that a shot. Good luck this time around.




Thanks, Bud! 

I'm going to make it as entertaining and interesting as possible!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 4, 2011)

I mean no disrespect at all, but who are you? I am not familiar with many other boards or a lot of newer bodybuilders, so that is why I am asking. A little background please, and congrats on getting the spokesman job.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2011)

He works with Dave Palumbo at RxMuscle.com, he does the contest coverage and hosts two of the radio shows.


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2011)

Prince said:


> He works with Dave Palumbo at RxMuscle.com, he does the contest coverage and hosts two of the radio shows.



Thank you, again I meant no disrespect. I had just never heard of him but I'll look forward to his updates. 

Good luck Aaron!!

Thanks Prince!!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thank you, again I meant no disrespect. I had just never heard of him but I'll look forward to his updates.
> 
> Good luck Aaron!!
> 
> Thanks Prince!!




Sorry, Brother... I hadn't got to respond yet, but no, I didn't take it as disrespect. If you don't follow the sport of BBing (in the last few years), and aren't on the boards, you wouldn't know me. Yet! 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 5, 2011)

Read some of your stuff at RX, very funny and informative. Glad to have you here Aaron.


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Aaron. 

Aaron Singerman is the former co-host of "Off Topic Radio" with Carl Lanore of "Super Human Radio". 

Link to "Off Topic Radio" episodes: *Off Topic*

Visit Aaron @ *Aaron Singerman | Facebook*. And take a look at his *Twitter* page!


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2011)

His YouTube channel is worth a look as well.
*
YouTube - Aaronsingerman's Channel*


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 5, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Read some of your stuff at RX, very funny and informative. Glad to have you here Aaron.




Thanks Bud!

Glad to be here!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Welcome aboard, Aaron.
> 
> Aaron Singerman is the former co-host of "Off Topic Radio" with Carl Lanore of "Super Human Radio".
> 
> ...




Damn, Curt! You kick ass!


----------



## ParadiseCup (May 6, 2011)

welcome aboard Aaron !!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2011)

Looking jacked man, welcome aboard


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2011)

Aaron!!! 


Is your HRT 400mg tren and 1,200mg test per week?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Guys! 

HI, no Bro!!! Only Test!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2011)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Guys!
> 
> HI, no Bro!!! Only Test!



So just the 1200mg test


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 10, 2011)

brundel said:


> So just the 1200mg test




Howdy, Bud! Another good dude right here! How's it going, Brundel?

No, no! I'm on prescription HRT... and not from HI's dude!!! Lol...

400mg/week... I will go up to around 800mg/week when I take a few weeks off the Super DMZ.


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2011)

Awesome! Good to see you here brother. The DMZ is good stuff too.
Glad to see all is going well for you.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (May 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bmgrajeda (May 28, 2011)

Keep those cardio confessionals coming bro. They are interesting. lol. You should do a manicure and pedicure confessional now too!


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

I want a Frosted Strawberry so bad! Aaron, _are you with me, brother?!!_


----------



## shortstack (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Aaron, Congrats.  

I followed you and Carl on podcasts and think you make a great addition to the RX site as well.  Good luck with everything.

Jeremy


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 7, 2011)

bmgrajeda said:


> Keep those cardio confessionals coming bro. They are interesting. lol. You should do a manicure and pedicure confessional now too!




Thanks Bud! I am behind on posting them here...

I'm up to #12 now... Plus I just got a shipment from IML:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video












Be sure to check out the YouTube Channel:

YouTube - ‪Aaronsingerman's Channel‬‏


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I want a Frosted Strawberry so bad! Aaron, _are you with me, brother?!!_




Whatcha gotta do, Curt, is take 4 of them and put them in a bowl with milk and crush them up a little... Make poptart cereal, FTW!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 7, 2011)

shortstack said:


> Hi Aaron, Congrats.
> 
> I followed you and Carl on podcasts and think you make a great addition to the RX site as well.  Good luck with everything.
> 
> Jeremy




Thank you very much, Jeremy! I really appreciate that!


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a new article I just wrote for Prince... It's going to be a regular thing. It's called the Transformation Dairy... And this will be Entry #1. It's all ready to go (with pictures), I'm just waiting on it to be edited!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaron Singerman said:


> Whatcha gotta do, Curt, is take 4 of them and put them in a bowl with milk and crush them up a little... Make poptart cereal, FTW!



heh 

Next cheat meal!


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

o yeaz!


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 12, 2011)

Good work Aaron.  I liked the Iron Asylum bit you did.


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 7, 2011)

What happened to the Spokesman?


----------

